# What book would u recommend on up trout streams?



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

I want to buy one book for some ideas for my trip in mid-late August. I'll hopefully have a chance to do a lot of reading on the big car ride from detroit. What book would you recommend? I'm looking at:

  
Michigan Trout Streams: A Fly-Angler's Guide by Bob Linsenman and Steve Nevala (Paperback - Nov 1993)



  
Trout Streams of Michigan: A Fly-Angler's Guide (Second Edition) by Bob Linsenman, Steve Nevala, and Ernest Schwiebert (Paperback - May 2001)


----------



## trekker1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Both are great, and informative.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Just to clarify , I am more looking at this book for where to go (which streams) and access rather than techniques. I usually can figure things out if I find the fish, but there is just so much territory to cover and so little time.
:lol:

I am also looking at:
*Trout Streams of Michigan (Paperback)*

by Janet D Mehl


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

trekker1 said:


> Both are great, and informative.


Yahh, but which one would u choose?...thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

Trout Streams of Michigan covers pretty much everything. It's IMO the original Michigan Trout fishermans Bible. Although a lot of the information is dated it still proves to be very useful and accurate in stream descriptions. You may also want to check out Jim Bedford's Fly fishing Michigan book...


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Out of the four books on Michigan stream fishing that I have read/skimmed, Trout Streams of Michigan is actually my least favorite. It does have some good info. But personally I would recommend Huggler's "Fish Michigan" series or Bedford's "Flyfisher's Guide to Michigan" (the latter mentioned above).


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Trout Streams of Michigan is a great book. I would get that one. I have bought two copies over the last few years as I trashed my first copy. The book Flyfishers Guide to Michigan is good as well. That book details other rivers not known for trout. I would recommend getting both.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Those are all good. I like to have a look at Hugglers "FM" when scoping out new-to-me streams, as he shares what he knows from personally fishing the streams he mentions. I also like to have at least 2 differant (3-4 even better) detailed maps and a good compass. And have a copy of the MI Trout & Salmon Regs for referance. Best of luck to you, there's a beeeeeeeg speck waiting above the bridge for you.


----------



## BowFlyGSP (Apr 24, 2005)

Chinookhead said:


> I want to buy one book for some ideas for my trip in mid-late August. I'll hopefully have a chance to do a lot of reading on the big car ride from detroit. What book would you recommend? I'm looking at:
> 
> 
> Michigan Trout Streams: A Fly-Angler's Guide by Bob Linsenman and Steve Nevala (Paperback - Nov 1993)
> ...



Actually, these two are the same book, just different editions. (Can't explain why the base title changed)

The second edition of this book along with Bedford's "Flyfisher's Guide to Michigan" will give you plenty to go on. I have all of the books that have been mentioned so far plus Gerth Hendrickson's "Angler's Guide to 12 Classic Trout Streams in Michigan" and these two are the only books I regularly reference along with county maps and TU Challenge Chapter river guides.

Tight lines.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> Those are all good. I like to have a look at Hugglers "FM" when scoping out new-to-me streams, as he shares what he knows from personally fishing the streams he mentions. I also like to have at least 2 differant (3-4 even better) detailed maps and a good compass. And have a copy of the MI Trout & Salmon Regs for referance. Best of luck to you, there's a beeeeeeeg speck waiting above the bridge for you.



Thanks "Itchy"...I'll be dreaming of that "Beeeeeeg" speck above the bridge for the next three weeks every night. I also have the MUCC Michigan County Map Guide and a Michigan Atlas + my old hand held GPS that we bought just as much for use as a speedometer as for the normal GPS use of finding places.
:lol:

The MUCC map claims to have so much more detail than the others and I actually find it much harder to read it and it even seems less detailed (very sloppy print) than the regular Michigan Atlas


----------

